# CMS - Updated Website Helps Medicare Beneficiaries



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

CMS on Thursday launched a revised version of the Medicare Drug Plan Finder Web site that allows beneficiaries to sort plans offered in their communities by annual costs based on prescriptions, monthly premiums, coverage levels in the so-called "doughnut hole" and other factors and view the information in one chart, the Palm Beach Post reports. The revisedWeb site uses a five-star rating system to compare Medicare prescription drug plans based on access to care, quality of care, customer satisfaction and other measures, according to Abby Block, director of the Center for Beneficiary Choice at CMS. According to CMS officials, the revisions should address difficulties that some Medicare beneficiaries have had with navigation of the Web site (Lipman, Palm Beach Post, 10/12). The enrollment period for Medicare prescription drug plans in 2008 begins on Nov. 15 and ends on Dec. 31 (Wolfe, Minneapolis Star Tribune, 10/11).http://www.medicare.gov/MPDPF/Public/Inclu...F%5FIntegrate=N


----------

